# Offical Dates For Oinktoberfest



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 14, 2006)

KCBS New York State championship Sept 29 & 30 Back yard comp. Oct 1st


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks Pigs.  I am hoping we will be competing in that one.  I ned to get with Woodman and Rempe and see if this is in the works.  I will be in Rochester for work that Friday so either way I will be there.  Are you going to compete in the regular comp this year? You may as well.  Did you get a chance to talk to George about putting everyone together for Q-Ganza.  Make sure you invite Barb.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm working on it. Don't worry Barb will be there. :!:


----------

